# Interview With The Devil



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 16, 2005)

Ladies this is a long one so only click if you have a few minutes to spare. Make sure your speakers are on. I definitely wouldn't do it at work.

This is food for thought. I know it had me thinking! 

http://www.interviewwiththedevil.com/


----------



## pebbles (Feb 16, 2005)

WOW!!!! P-O-W-E-R-F-U-L!!!!! 

I had my kids watch it!


----------



## Babygurl (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow that was really good!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, this one really makes you rethink your whole life!


----------



## star (Feb 23, 2005)

That was very powerful. Thanks


----------



## CharUK (Feb 23, 2005)

The link isn't working for me  

x


----------



## pebbles (Feb 23, 2005)

Try it again. I just tried it and it works for me.


----------



## CharUK (Feb 24, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Try it again. I just tried it and it works for me.


Thanks! I watched it.

x


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 13, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> WOW!!!! P-O-W-E-R-F-U-L!!!!!
> 
> I had my kids watch it!



This is extremely powerful.  I am going to forward it to my friends.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 4, 2008)

Bumping this again, b/c it needs to be viewed


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 18, 2008)

This was good!  I'm bumping this.  Had me think about my actions, thoughs and emotions throughout my life.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lngbrnhr (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting this.  ITA it was very, very powerful...however some of the pics were a little scary looking to me....Those crazy looking eyes........


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 3, 2008)

WOW very powerful it really touched me and brought tears to my eyes.

I will let my son read it tommorrow.

Also my FH to read it as well.

This makes you really, really, re think your life.

Thanks for posting

Bumping and be Blessed!


----------



## Cleanheart25 (May 5, 2008)

Thats a great wake up call!!!


----------



## klb120475 (May 6, 2008)

Awesome! I'm gon pass this one along to my email contacts.


----------



## michaela (May 10, 2008)

WOW that really touched me in some places i will be Fowarding this to some of my friends and family


----------



## Supergirl (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for bumping


----------



## AmyInAtl (May 15, 2008)

eye-opening, good post.


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 17, 2008)

Always love this one!


----------



## memee1978 (May 17, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Ladies this is a long one so only click if you have a few minutes to spare. Make sure your speakers are on. I definitely wouldn't do it at work.
> 
> This is food for thought. I know it had me thinking!
> 
> http://www.interviewwiththedevil.com/


that was realy powerful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tada1 (May 24, 2008)

amazing! thanks for posting that


----------



## CandiceC (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this!


----------

